# Modifier 27 - CAH Method



## kbarron (Jan 10, 2012)

Pt is seen in clinic in am and then in ER in the afternoon. I am being told to use 27 modifier. We are a CAH Method II, and I cannot find this rule anywhere. These are 2 diff pos with the same tax id.


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

kbarron said:


> Pt is seen in clinic in am and then in ER in the afternoon. I am being told to use 27 modifier. We are a CAH Method II, and I cannot find this rule anywhere. These are 2 diff pos with the same tax id.



From everything I could find when I "googled" modifier 27, yes you would use a modifier 27 because you are using the same tax id.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 10, 2012)

the 27 is for facility billing and is used for the second and subsequent facility level on the day regardless of the revenue center.  So if you have a clinic (510) and an ER (450) then the second needs a 27, I you have 2 clinic visits the second needs a 27.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you, that clarifies alot!


----------



## kbarron (Jan 11, 2012)

With that said, when we split our charges that have modifiers, they only belong on the provider portion, not the facility, is this correct?. I can't find the CAH manual for the State of New Hampshire and the former director that had all this is no longer here.


----------

